# The Last Resort



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome On Board, join discussion!


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't wait for this show to start! I just hope it makes it to a second season...


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

This is one of the three new shows I will be recording. 

Who knows, it's not on NBC, it may stand a chance.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm setting up a timer for it. As long as it doesn't get canceled after just a few weeks I'll probably end up watching it.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

BAHitman said:


> I can't wait for this show to start! I just hope it makes it to a second season...


You don't need to, full pilot is available on Yahoo:

http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/fall-tv/exclusive-watch-abc-fall-drama-last-resort-full-061122041.html


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

I really liked the pilot. I'm hoping this show becomes something awesome.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

I stopped watching. My dad was a submariner and I always enjoyed submarine movies. I'm a little bit familiar with the missile's launch protocols and seeing a captain launching missiles whenever and wherever he wants was a turning point for me.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome.

Great start.

http://www.tv.com/news/last-resort-series-premiere-review-long-hard-and-full-of-awesome-29670/


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought it was a great start as well. Will keep watching this one.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I really loved it. I didn't expect to have the emotional reaction I did to it, especially this scene:


Spoiler



In the bar in the last 10 minutes, when the Navy Seal broke down crying saying it was his fault, and the bartender consoled him.



I don't know why, but after the previous tense 48 minutes, that scene was just very powerful for me.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Loved this first episode!!!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow, best new show of the Fall Season. Wow!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Three nukes in the first episode.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Three nukes in the first episode.


It's a stretch but falls within a limited strike scenario. What I question is the sub's captain launching a SBLM equipped with MIRVS without reprograming it's targets using one warhead and scraping the others to make his point.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Enjoyed the first episode, but that being said, I thought the first 18 minutes of Flash Forward was one of the best 18 minutes ever on the small screen and that show failed to earn a second season.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Haven't watched it yet, but looking forward to it. Also would be interested in Mike's perspectiv


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't like it. Don't know why yet ... I just didn't believe the characters. It seemed a little formulaic to me.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

As a submarine veteran I had no desire to watch this program. It is beyond a stretch of the imagination that something like this could take place. I normally can suspend my disbelief but not this time. Below is just one of many comments by some of my submarine veteran friends. I don't think too many old boat sailors will be watching. Not that it will make a difference to ABC.



> *I wrote ABC an email today...about this New series "LAST RESORT" that is extremely critical and disrespectful of those who wear Dolphins...
> I'm definitely not thin skinned...but if these network entertainment entities can produce Cop Shows or Medical programs.. with some degree of accuracy... then By God they owe it to those of us who wear Dolphins.. to portray us as accurately as possible..
> To suggest we are fragile.. or disrespectful of authority or to each other... to the exclusion of the Mission...the boat...and the brotherhood.. pisses me off to no end... To not even be able to get it right in terms of technical accuracy.. terminology etc... is as ridiculous as it gets... Calling a Head on a boat a Latrine.. is pathetic inaccuracy and ignorance.. Yea its only TV...but it is I feel encumbent on all of us.. in our interactions with the public... friends etc.. to always strive to set the record straight. and to continue to raise the BULL**** Flag at every oppurtunity with ABC
> To Those of us qualified on Submarines, and proudly wear our Dolphins.. This ABC program, does very little to honor, and respect Our Brotherhood... and the Submarine Force.*


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

olguy said:


> As a submarine veteran I had no desire to watch this program. It is beyond a stretch of the imagination that something like this could take place. I normally can suspend my disbelief but not this time. Below is just one of many comments by some of my submarine veteran friends. I don't think too many old boat sailors will be watching. Not that it will make a difference to ABC.


If I didn't watch shows that got my field of expertise wrong (computers, programming, networking, geek stuff, etc) I'd never watch TV. While I do respect your opinion, and thank you for past service, I don't agree with not watching a TV show just because it's not technically perfect or plausible.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

As one who used to be bothered by such "inaccuracies" it is a lot easier when you realize these shows do NOT take place in our world this is as different to us as Star Wars. *****ing about this is no different than complaining because an alien wasn't portrayed right in Star Wars or Star Trek.

If this was advertised as a factual documentary following a REAL submarine or retelling a true story then you would have a point. Of course I also know people like to be offended and complain about things so what more should I expect.


As for the show I liked it, looks like the Pres. or CEO or whatever he is-- is pulling a Wag the dog to prevent impeachment.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Three nukes in the first episode.


I thought it was Four Nukes, Three in Pakistan(??) and one over the Atlantic.


----------



## JohnTivo (Jul 27, 2004)

I watched the pilot online a week ago and watched it again last night live. Will continue to watch it as long as it is airing. But the overnight ratings do not bode well for this show getting past its initial order of 13 episodes. The 8PM timeslot is not a good place for this show..


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

I enjoyed the first episode except for the sound quality. I had to watch with closed captioning turned on just so I could figure out what was said. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

JohnTivo said:


> I watched the pilot online a week ago and watched it again last night live. Will continue to watch it as long as it is airing. But the overnight ratings do not bode well for this show getting past its initial order of 13 episodes. The 8PM timeslot is not a good place for this show..


I agree. I liked the show but I was a little surprised with the 8PM slot myself. It seems like a 10 PM show.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Billzebub said:


> I agree. I liked the show but I was a little surprised with the 8PM slot myself. It seems like a 10 PM show.


No T&A.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> As one who used to be bothered by such "inaccuracies" it is a lot easier when you realize these shows do NOT take place in our world this is as different to us as Star Wars. *****ing about this is no different than complaining because an alien wasn't portrayed right in Star Wars or Star Trek.
> 
> If this was advertised as a factual documentary following a REAL submarine or retelling a true story then you would have a point. Of course I also know people like to be offended and complain about things so what more should I expect.
> 
> As for the show I liked it, looks like the Pres. or CEO or whatever he is-- is pulling a Wag the dog to prevent impeachment.


This show is supposed to be in the here and now. It is not science fiction. It is fiction but there are some things I and many other submarine vets can't ignore. As I said, I usually am able to turn off my disbelief and I can ignore a few technical discrepancies. I have enjoyed several technically inaccurate submarine movies. I'm glad some of you enjoyed it. I'm sure I enjoy some programs you don't. Thank goodness we have more than one channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

olguy said:


> This show is supposed to be in the here and now. It is not science fiction. It is fiction but there are some things I and many other submarine vets can't ignore. As I said, I usually am able to turn off my disbelief and I can ignore a few technical discrepancies. I have enjoyed several technically inaccurate submarine movies. I'm glad some of you enjoyed it. I'm sure I enjoy some programs you don't. Thank goodness we have more than one channel.


I'm not a vet of any kind... and my father was in the Air Force... so I have nothing concrete to go on here... but I admit, while watching this... it didn't feel real to me.

I like some of the players, particularly Braugher... so I'll stick with it to see where it goes... but IF I were looking for a realistic portrayal of a "current world" military gone wrong TV show... I concur that this wouldn't be it.

On that level, I think you and others shouldn't take offense (although I can see if you do)... because this truly is a fictionalized representation of what someone thinks might happen on a submarine command... it smacks of not having a military consultant aboard the production.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"olguy" said:


> This show is supposed to be in the here and now. It is not science fiction. It is fiction but there are some things I and many other submarine vets can't ignore. As I said, I usually am able to turn off my disbelief and I can ignore a few technical discrepancies. I have enjoyed several technically inaccurate submarine movies. I'm glad some of you enjoyed it. I'm sure I enjoy some programs you don't. Thank goodness we have more than one channel.


Take it for what it is: entertainment. If if I looked at the accuracy of my job as it is portrayed on TV, I couldn't watch a lot of shows. The ones that are accurate can be that much more entertaining, but I realize that is not usually possible.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't forget: there were some quick scenes showing the President was being impeached and basically DC was in chaos.

Then we have the Seal team being recovered by the Colorado after the Seal team took "some kind" of action, and at the end of the show we find out more about this, in two different scenes.

I'm sure we'll hear more about the power struggle in DC, and I'm sure this has something to do with the "backup" method being used to tell the Colorado to launch the missiles, because there's a faction of the government operating outside of the normal channels.

It's political intrigue. It's fiction. I'm entertained and I'm here for the ride...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If I didn't watch shows that got my field of expertise wrong (computers, programming, networking, geek stuff, etc) I'd never watch TV. While I do respect your opinion, and thank you for past service, I don't agree with not watching a TV show just because it's not technically perfect or plausible.


Ain't that the truth .. It's so bad I actively seek out inaccuracies just to see how bad they got it. I ignore it and reconcile it in my head by making it accurate so that I can move on with the storyline.

I really get a kick out of the few times I've seen an IP number that looks like this --> 192.168.256.1024

Some of you IT guys will realize how many ways of wrong that is .. 

---

So me, on the other end of the spectrum knowing very little about subs (it goes under water, right?) .. It all sounded believable to me even though I'm certain there was a lot of crap to it .. like the wall of the infirmary buckling and then somehow it will be miraculously fixed at some later point in the show. Definitely am not going to sweat the little stuff.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Ain't that the truth .. It's so bad I actively seek out inaccuracies just to see how bad they got it. I ignore it and reconcile it in my head by making it accurate so that I can move on with the storyline.
> 
> I really get a kick out of the few times I've seen an IP number that looks like this --> 192.168.256.1024
> 
> Some of you IT guys will realize how many ways of wrong that is ..


My co-workers and I make it a game to find the most incorrect info in movies. Very few times have I seen a show or even movie get IP addresses right. I normally see stuff like 321.285.412.800, not even close. Only one movie (Untraceable) and one TV show (The Big Bang Theory) even come close. I have to just tell myself it's all fantasy. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> --> *192.168.256.1024 *


That would seem to fall under the "555-" privacy thing, right?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I enjoyed it and I'll keep watching. One thing that does concern me though is that i'm a little worried how'll they sustain this. It seems to have a good premise for a 2 to 3 hour movie, how are they going to stretch it out for a television season length? I mean how long will it take to get stale if every week is a big game of chase and try to destroy the sub and then somehow the crew of the sub manages to miraculously survive every week? Hopefully they'll add enough story elements to keep it interesting.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Doug Brott" said:


> Ain't that the truth .. It's so bad I actively seek out inaccuracies just to see how bad they got it. I ignore it and reconcile it in my head by making it accurate so that I can move on with the storyline.
> 
> I really get a kick out of the few times I've seen an IP number that looks like this --> 192.168.256.1024
> 
> ...


That's why I am enjoying books by Mark Russinovich who really knows malware, or Daniel Suarez. Though I'm in fear of any movie made from them.

As for Last Resort, I'm not sure it will survive anyway.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

olguy said:


> As a submarine veteran I had no desire to watch this program. It is beyond a stretch of the imagination that something like this could take place. I normally can suspend my disbelief but not this time. Below is just one of many comments by some of my submarine veteran friends. I don't think too many old boat sailors will be watching. Not that it will make a difference to ABC.


I watched it but I'm have a hard time with it too. I'm finding the whole thing too farfetched.

I spent four and a half years on a boomer. They received an authenticated launch order from a proper authority. They would have launched without question. That I can guarantee.

If I want reality I'll watch the news so I'll give it another episode but it's really stretching reality pretty danged far.

Mike


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I like this show. The writing is tight, the acting is good, and it generally has good production values.

It is a 10 pm Wednesday storyline with 9 pm Tuesday costs. Putting it, or anything else, on at 8 pm Thursday opposite "The Big Bang Theory" and "The X Factor" is much like putting on Friday. If Fox couldn't support "Terra Nova" why ABC thinks it could support this is a mystery.

But I like the show because the main story arc is thoughtful _fiction_. It would have made a "good read" novel. If it were a miniseries, I'd be more enthused. What would one do writing the fourth episode of season eight? I guess starting a new civilization?

Or maybe they all died and the island is the "Lost" island relocated....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I like this show. The writing is tight, the acting is good, and it generally has good production values.
> 
> It is a 10 pm Wednesday storyline with 9 pm Tuesday costs. Putting it, or anything else, on at 8 pm Thursday opposite "The Big Bang Theory" and "The X Factor" is much like putting on Friday. If Fox couldn't support "Terra Nova" why ABC thinks it could support this is a mystery.
> 
> But I like the show because the main story arc is thoughtful _fiction_.


Agreed!



phrelin said:


> Or maybe they all died and the island is the "Lost" island relocated....


Spoiler alert! :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I like this show. The writing is tight, the acting is good, and it generally has good production values.
> 
> It is a 10 pm Wednesday storyline with 9 pm Tuesday costs. Putting it, or anything else, on at 8 pm Thursday opposite "The Big Bang Theory" and "The X Factor" is much like putting on Friday. If Fox couldn't support "Terra Nova" why ABC thinks it could support this is a mystery.
> 
> ...


what a curve ball that would be :lol:
And BTW I also like this show


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I like it also, but can't see it lasting much longer... It would have been a great 2-3 night miniseries or a 3 hour movie, but I can't see the story lines staying relevant after a few weeks.

Then again, I liked Flash Forward and that didn't last either.

A "Lost" ending would be funny..


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree this would probably be a better miniseries aired in the Summer. I do enjoy it but the Crime Boss King of the Island story is pretty lame.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

^Why did they even have to go there with the story line? Would you really risk everything including your entire crew over three hostages? And then not even check to see what you were turning over to the piss-ant island boss? They have a massive much more interesting plot to work with yet decide to focus in on this island kingpin plot. What a disappointment.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

They did have an opportunity to have the Perseus break (or was it sabotaged - oooohhhhh) and the rest of nonsense in Washington.

Yeah, the island "kingpin" is a worthless plot device.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My "plot point issue" is why don't the bad guys (whoever they really are) just kill the chick in Washington DC? The one who designed Perseus (sp?).

And what is the point of converting the wife of the XO into believing her husband is a traitor? Psyops to be sure, but why?

And holding a hero's dead body hostage was just about enough to turn me against the "Powers That Be" with no questions asked. That's what terrorists do.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

> And holding a hero's dead body hostage was just about enough to turn me against the "Powers That Be" with no questions asked. That's what terrorists do.


We never saw his dead body, just heard the shots. Maybe he isn't really dead. Maybe they will use him as leverage in the future. Why didn;t the captain demand the return of the dead body? He never even asked for it!


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> We never saw his dead body, just heard the shots. Maybe he isn't really dead. Maybe they will use him as leverage in the future. Why didn;t the captain demand the return of the dead body? He never even asked for it!


Not the guy that was shot on the island but the Captain's son, who is being refused burial.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> Not the guy that was shot on the island but the Captain's son, who is being refused burial.


Yes, that's who I meant. The Captain's son's body is being held as a negotiating tool. That's what terrorists do.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> Not the guy that was shot on the island but the Captain's son, who is being refused burial.





Supramom2000 said:


> Yes, that's who I meant. The Captain's son's body is being held as a negotiating tool. That's what terrorists do.


Sorry, yes I see what you are saying. My brain was stuck on something else obviously.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

It's getting silly to me....and I liked it!


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

I think the problem are the side plots. Half of them are unnecessary or wildly unbelievable. The only side stories I really care about so far are Christine's and James'.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Canceled but the rest of the 13 episodes will be shown.

I'm reminded again why I don't usually start watching a new series until after the first season.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> Canceled but the rest of the 13 episodes will be shown.
> 
> I'm reminded again why I don't usually start watching a new series until after the first season.


Yeah, I hear ya. I've been pretty good at not starting to watch new shows lately but I just had to start watching Last Resort. At least they get to run out their season. Maybe they can re-tool and re-shoot some of the last episodes to give it a good ending.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope they also canned the individual that first gave approval for this show in the first place.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

A little more info on the cancellation here.

I had not remembered FlashForward being in the same time slot but didn't that show go on vacation for a few months? I thought the audience disappeared while the show was AWOL.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> A little more info on the cancellation here.
> 
> I had not remembered FlashForward being in the same time slot but didn't that show go on vacation for a few months? I thought the audience disappeared while the show was AWOL.


Yeah, Flash Forward went on a short hiatus for a 're-tool" and that pretty much killed it.

Flash Forward also wasn't up against the NFL.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

klang said:


> A little more info on the cancellation here.
> 
> I had not remembered FlashForward being in the same time slot but didn't that show go on vacation for a few months? I thought the audience disappeared while the show was AWOL.


Thank you for the link!

Amazing, 21st century just arrived, technology hits the sky, Mars rover is traveling across Martian landscape and... we still are talking about time slots!


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope they are able bring it to some kind of closure. I remember when Kings ended on NBC and having no closure what so ever. Perhaps they should end it with a nuclear holocaust lol.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

litex2x said:


> I hope they are able bring it to some kind of closure. I remember when Kings ended on NBC and having no closure what so ever. Perhaps they should end it with a nuclear holocaust lol.


Shawn Ryan, the show's creator, promises a great ending. I forget his exact quote but the word "bang" was in there.


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

"Virginian" said:


> Thank you for the link!
> 
> Amazing, 21st century just arrived, technology hits the sky, Mars rover is traveling across Martian landscape and... we still are talking about time slots!


I hear ya. There are very few shows I watch that I can tell you night they're on let alone what the time slot is. They could be on at 3:00 in the morning and it wouldn't change my viewing habits very much.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Shawn Ryan, the show's creator, promises a great ending. I forget his exact quote but the word "bang" was in there.


I'm not sure it'll be that great. This is show if full of plot holes large enough to drive a submarine through.

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'm not sure it'll be that great. This is show if full of plot holes large enough to drive a submarine through.
> 
> Mike


There are still several episodes to get there.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> There are still several episodes to get there.


IMHO, the problems are irreconcilable. I just can't buy it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> IMHO, the problems are irreconcilable. I just can't buy it.


People said the same thing up until the final episodes of LOST.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> People said the same thing up until the final episodes of LOST.


Lost was science fiction and fantasy. Last Resort is a supposed to be real world drama.

Here's my attempt to list the holes cannot be fixed. 

It is impossible to bottom the submarine. The sonar dome on an Ohio class sub is fiberglass and would have been heavily damaged. Not to mention the rudder, stern planes, and other rather important connections/equipment. It actually is impossible to do and still have the ship be capable of continued operation. An Ohio is huge, heavy, and would have been so stuck in the bottom mud that it's unlikely they'd get out easily or at all. If they did the amount of noise it would put into the water would have made them sitting ducks. No amount of super double secret gear would be able hide a the boat with all the noise the busted gear would be radiating into the ears of every ships within a hundred miles.
Not to mention the absolutely ludicrous idea that some un-named bad guy(s) is gonna get launch codes for a boat on alert (there's very little info more highly controlled), get access to a the proper encrypted transmitting equipment, transmit a properly formatted Emergency Action Message, and all without anyone finding out. There's so much that has to happen without getting caught that you'd need so many people involved the get around the road blocks and have nobody talk. Yeah, that's gonna happen.

From a logistics standpoint they're sitting ducks no matter how you look at it. In port a couple of sub launched cruise missiles would take them out before they could respond. At sea running drills a couple of fast attacks would blow them out of the water even faster. It is impossible for them to have lasted this long and the scenarios that have kept them from being obliterated, especially when they're on the surface, are completely beyond belief.

The Trident D5 missile doesn't have the range to reach east coast of the US from the Indian Ocean; not even close...and yet they want us to believe they sent one nearly halfway around the planet.

A detonation of a nuke 200 miles east of DC would actually only be ≈100 miles off the eastern seaboard. The blast would have been huge and seen from most of the mid-Atlantic coastline. Even if you ignore the fact that they couldn't have reached anywhere near the US with a sub launched missile, blast zone would have been in one of the world's busiest shipping lanes. A Hiroshima sized bomb would have a blast radius of about one nautical mile. A Trident re-entry vehicle would have been much larger. The blast would have destroyed any ship in the blast radius and would have rained radioactive fallout over a very large area of the east coast contaminating the sea and shoreline, regardless of wind direction at the time. Ships would likely have been sunk and people would likely have died. This one of my biggest problems and one I believe not possible to fix.
IMHO, there's no fixing these plot holes without some PFM (pure bleeping magic). :grin:

Mike


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

If one let "facts" get in the way of most TV programs and/or movies, there would not be many programs to watch. It is entertainment. Forget about looking at the facts and just go with the flow.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

EdJ said:


> If one let "facts" get in the way of most TV programs and/or movies, there would not be many programs to watch. It is entertainment. Forget about looking at the facts and just go with the flow.


I disagree. Today's viewing audience are far more knowledgeable and deserve better.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Lost was science fiction and fantasy. Last Resort is a supposed to be real world drama.
> 
> Here's my attempt to list the holes cannot be fixed.
> 
> ...


The majority of the viewers aren't as knowledgeable as you on the subject of submarine warfare. I don't really have a problem with any of these plot holes.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Lost was science fiction and fantasy. Last Resort is a supposed to be real world drama.
> 
> Here's my attempt to list the holes cannot be fixed.
> 
> ...


Guess I just watch TV to be entertained, not to find holes in the storyline of the programs I watch... These points won't stop me from beeing entertained by the show...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mike, 

I know exactly what you mean. But I don't call these "plot holes". They are technical gaps. Huge ones, but nothing that will impact the story or the wrap up for those who are not knowledgeable about US Navy subs and nuclear missiles.

Plot holes are things like: 

-What was the SEALs' real mission?

-Why didn't the SEALs help the crew when it became apparent the intent was to be rid of them in order to preserve all secrecy?

-Why have "THEY" not killed the woman who designed the cloaking device? Why do they let her keep trying to gather more evidence and information?

And there are more along this line.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. But I don't call these "plot holes". They are technical gaps. Huge ones, but nothing that will impact the story or the wrap up for those who are not knowledgeable about US Navy subs and nuclear missiles.
> 
> ...


 From the three episodes I watched I got the impression that info was part of the story arc that would be revealed to as to story developed. I kinda expected we wouldn't see that part of the story until they developed some of what's going on. I see their mission and their actions in the beginning as a couple of the clues to the conspiracy that they will introduce at the story arc progressed. I don't consider the SEAL's story a plot hole.

As for the woman in DC (Sinclair?), I see here as one the protagonists to advance the story in DC. I think the idea is that she's supposed to be prominent enough that having her whacked would draw too much attention. I think that's why she's not just a lobbyist but also the daughter of a big wig in the defense industry.

I believe both of these are necessary in order to advance the plot line. I don't think these are plot holes...but I've been wrong before. :grin:

I see exploding a nuke 100 miles of the eastern seaboard, in one of busiest shipping lanes on the planet, with no damage, casualties, or contamination as a huge hole...and the one I'm having the most trouble with. I could overlook everything else if the story is good enough but nuke pushes it over the edge.

My 2¢ FWIW. 

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Lost was science fiction and fantasy. Last Resort is a supposed to be real world drama.
> 
> Here's my attempt to list the holes cannot be fixed.
> 
> ...


Why screw up a show with "facts"? If I got angry at any show that used stuff that I knew to be false I'd never watch TV. IP addresses like 302.21.1007.18? Yeah, ok... There are times when you just have to accept the fact that what can be done on TV isn't exactly something that can be done in real life.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

litex2x said:


> The majority of the viewers aren't as knowledgeable as you on the subject of submarine warfare. I don't really have a problem with any of these plot holes.


Neither do I. It's a TV show, aka fantasy.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I see exploding a nuke 100 miles of the eastern seaboard, in one of busiest shipping lanes on the planet, with no damage, casualties, or contamination as a huge hole...and the one I'm having the most trouble with. I could overlook everything else if the story is good enough but nuke pushes it over the edge.


That's not a "plot hole", that's just not getting the scientific facts correct. Again, fantasy.

It's also impossible to move an entire island in time and space yet they did it on LOST and that show was a huge success.

Were you this upset with Gilligan's Island back in the day with all the things they got wrong or all the things on that show that were inconceivable?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not a "plot hole", that's just not getting the scientific facts correct. Again, fantasy.
> 
> It's also impossible to move an entire island in time and space yet they did it on LOST and that show was a huge success.
> 
> Were you this upset with Gilligan's Island back in the day with all the things they got wrong or all the things on that show that were inconceivable?


Loved Gilligan's Island. It was one of my favorites. Wrongway Feldman. :lol:

Fringe, Warehouse 13, Haven, Revolution, The Walking Dead all favorites. I was really bummed when Lost ended.

I've got no problems suspending reality for my entertainment but this real world drama that makes our Navy look like a bunch of incompetent boobs; where a nuclear weapon can detonate with no damage or consequences. It just doesn't work for me.

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Loved Gilligan's Island. It was one of my favorites. Wrongway Feldman. :lol:
> 
> Fringe, Warehouse 13, Haven, Revolution, The Walking Dead all favorites. I was really bummed when Lost ended.
> 
> ...


But it's not the "real world", it's TV.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My wife and I who enjoyed this "mini-series" were happy to see them wrap it up. Given the fact that the writers and show-runner were hoping for additional seasons, they did a pretty good job telling us what happened.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> My wife and I who enjoyed this "mini-series" were happy to see them wrap it up. Given the fact that the writers and show-runner were hoping for additional seasons, they did a pretty good job telling us what happened.


I thought they wrapped it up pretty well too. You could tell it was a last minute thing though because it all happened so fast.



Spoiler



They didn't really tell us the whole story on Sam's wife though. Seems to me in the final scenes he may have known she was alive all the time. We also never learned why she was taken hostage.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Assassination? What a copout.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Watched the finale today and thought it was OK. I still think the show would have been a better fit as a summer mini-series. I am really disappointed we didn't get to see Julian Serrat taken out.


----------

